# ISU men picked 1st, women 4th for MVC indoor meet



## ISUCC

I am surprised a bit the men were picked 1st in this poll, ISU has never won an indoor title. And they have some key people who are redshirting this indoor season and some others injured I think. ISU must be in pretty good shape though if the coaches picked them to win. 

I think the women do better than 4th, it should be a great meet at UNI Saturday and Sunday. If the men's BB team can win there so can the men and women's track teams!

http://www.mvc-sports.com/trackfiel...tatewichita-state-ranked-no1-in-coaches-poll/


----------



## ISUCC

live results link for the meet, and meet schedule

http://www.mvc-sports.com/trackfiel...te-farm-mvc-indoor-track--field-championship/


----------



## ISUCC

a couple more articles related to this week's indoor MVC meet

about Felisha Johnson
http://tribstar.com/sports/x9620311...ar-in-basketball-one-of-top-throwers-in-NCAA#

ISU's preview
http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205102690

from WSU, they're dealing with injuries and a key suspension
http://www.kansas.com/2011/02/25/1735453/wsu-womens-track-team-climbs-national.html#


----------



## ISUCC

here is the meet schedule for those wanting to follow along

http://grfx.cstv.com/photos/schools/niwa/sports/c-track/auto_pdf/2011-MVC-Champ-Schedule.pdf


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Thanks for the updates CC - should be a heck of a good meet. It'd be nice to see the Sycamores pull out a win. A lot is going to depend on how the distance guys run, if they do well then the Sycamores have a good shot. Coach loaded up the distance events, those can be crap shoots anyway in championship settings. They will have to have 2 perfect days to win I believe.


----------



## ISUCC

meet is underway, let's got Sycamores! Get a couple more MVC titles this weekend! 
:sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Early indications from Iowa are that the Sycamores (Men) are off to a fantastic start and it's looking more and more like a big day could be in store for tomorrow. Sycamores should be able to bring home the MVC Conference Indoor title! Go Sycs!


----------



## ISUCC

what happened to Gambill and Hahn in the men's 800??


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Pshhht who knows - weak.


----------



## ISUCC

I think UNI and WSU are far better off than ISU after looking at preliminary results that have been posted so far. 



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Early indications from Iowa are that the Sycamores (Men) are off to a fantastic start and it's looking more and more like a big day could be in store for tomorrow. Sycamores should be able to bring home the MVC Conference Indoor title! Go Sycs!


----------



## ISUCC

holy CRAP! where did these long jumpers come from?? I think ISU's best LJ this season had been 23' even

Men Long Jump
==========================================================================
    Name                    Year School                  Finals           
==========================================================================
Finals
  1 Bahner, Austin               Wichita St               7.53m   24-08.50 
*2 Jolly, Nigel                 Indiana St               7.46m   24-05.75 *
  3 Childs, Brandon              Wichita St               7.38m   24-02.50 
  4 Bakana, Maxim                Southern Ill             7.31m   23-11.75 
  5 Simmons, Tyler               Wichita St               7.16m   23-06.00 
* 6 Hamilton, Marcel             Indiana St               7.15m   23-05.50 
  7 Cureton, Shayne              Indiana St               7.14m   23-05.25 
  8 Lyke, Maurice                Indiana St               7.13m   23-04.75 *


----------



## XTreeXC

ISUCC said:


> what happened to Gambill and Hahn in the men's 800??



You could ask the same question about Padgett in the 3K.  Oh well, at least we still had three guys score in that race.  Wouldn't surprise me if we learn later that some of these guys are under the weather.  'Tis the season...


----------



## ISUCC

Finals results from today's meet (ISU scorers only)

*Women*

Pentathlon
8th Steffen, Kelly               Indiana St                3322

Weight Throw
2nd Johnson, Felisha             Indiana St              22.30m  
5th Hanley, Kelsey               Indiana St              20.14m

long jump
5th Higginbottom, Shelby         Indiana St               5.66m   18-07.00

distance medley
2nd    Indiana State  'A'                                 12:03.94  
     1) Slater, Kelsie                  2) Stone, Tori                    
     3) Smith, Kaci                     4) Malone, Allison       

*Men*

pole vault
3rd LaMaster, Andrew             Indiana St              J4.91m   16-01.25 
4th Swinford, Steven             Indiana St               4.76m   15-07.25 
7th Field, Tucker                Indiana St              J4.76m   15-07.25 

weight throw
6th McDaniel, Gregory            Indiana St              17.81m   58-05.25 

3000 meter run
3rd Betz, Dustin                 Indiana St             8:31.34  
4th Disher, Michael              Indiana St             8:31.81  
5th Escalera, Albaro             Indiana St             8:32.69

long jump
2nd Jolly, Nigel                 Indiana St               7.46m   24-05.75 (*3rd best in ISU history*)
6th Hamilton, Marcel             Indiana St               7.15m   23-05.50 
7th Cureton, Shayne              Indiana St               7.14m   23-05.25 
8th Lyke, Maurice                Indiana St               7.13m   23-04.75

distance medley (not a good race for ISU, I am sure they were expecting a higher finish)
4th    Indiana State  'A'                                 10:14.08  
     1) Gambill, Drew                   2) Hahn, Corey                    
     3) Skamay, Ray                     4) Vaughan, Jeremiah


----------



## ISUCC

team scores after today's 5 finals events, the men are in 2nd, but SIU, UNI, and WSU all have many more qualifiers for tomorrow's finals than ISU does, so it's gonna be interesting. The women will have to fight hard to stay top 4 I think. 

Women - Team Rankings - 5 Events Scored
===============================================================================
    1) Wichita State               60        2) Southern Illinois          54   
    3) Illinois State              28        *4) Indiana State              25  * 
    5) Northern Iowa               15        6) Missouri State              7   
    7) Drake                        3        7) Bradley                     3   

                     Men - Team Rankings - 4 Events Scored
===============================================================================
    1) Southern Illinois           51        *2) Indiana State              45* 
    3) Northern Iowa               28        4) Wichita State              21   
    5) Illinois State               8        6) Drake                       3


----------



## Grankill McGill

Corey Hahn was tripped up and fell to the ground in his heat of the 800 knocking Gambill out to lane 5. Took them both out the race and both jogged it in to conserve their legs for the DMR.

In the 3K all for men were scoring. The bell was rung prematurely and Padgett stopped running all together when their was actually one more lap to go.

To continue the bad luck, the Sycamore men were in first place in the DMR after a strong lead off leg in which he closed in a 56, yet once again Cory Hahn was tripped from behind during his 800 leg. From that point Vaughan gave it a go but realized in was out of reach and cruised.

With the exception of those miscues the Men outperformed the form chart in every event. (Smashing it in the Long Jump)


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

How do you fall twice? How does that happen? I've ran the 800 in conference meets many-a-times and I just don't understand how that can happen twice in 1 day to a person. I have fallen once before and it was indoors so I can understand that it's always a possibility - but twice? Indoor is crazy, you really gotta be on your toes anything can happen at any moment but dang that's a rough day. 

Were you in attendance? Was their anything he could do about it? Just bad luck? Wrong place wrong time? lol


----------



## Grankill McGill

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> How do you fall twice? How does that happen? I've ran the 800 in conference meets many-a-times and I just don't understand how that can happen twice in 1 day to a person. I have fallen once before and it was indoors so I can understand that it's always a possibility - but twice? Indoor is crazy, you really gotta be on your toes anything can happen at any moment but dang that's a rough day.
> 
> Were you in attendance? Was their anything he could do about it? Just bad luck? Wrong place wrong time? lol



I was, in the open he got shoved from a stumbling runner behind him and fell. In the DMR he was leading and Illinios State guy tried to cut in on him before the turn and clipped Corey. McNichols tried to protest but their was no Officials who saw what happened.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Quick update before I head to my basektball league game out at the sportscenter. But I talked with Coach Wayton and he thinks the Sycamores are in pretty good shape today. Several athletes moved on and we should still be in position to win this deal if people preform!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Grankill McGill said:


> I was, in the open he got shoved from a stumbling runner behind him and fell. In the DMR he was leading and Illinios State guy tried to cut in on him before the turn and clipped Corey. McNichols tried to protest but their was no Officials who saw what happened.



Wow that's rough... That's a tough deal and I can see how it's possible in the 800. Probably the most physical race in track and field, especially when your on a 200 meter track (banked or not). 

Heard Gambill (is that you?) had a heck of an opener in that DMR to?


----------



## ISUCC

need some BIG performances today to win this thing! Let's go guys and girls! Get it done!! 

I can't even believe the bad luck those runners had too, ISU would have been in first had none of those things happened. Padgett surely would have scored in the 3k and the DMR should have won and the 800 guys could have advanced. Just gotta shake it off and do well today! 
:sycamores:


----------



## ISUCC

link to an easier view of day 1 results

http://www.gosycamores.com/fls/1520...rD1.htm?SPSID=65217&SPID=7267&DB_OEM_ID=15200

ISU's release:

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205105013


----------



## ISUCC

finals are underway, I'll post finals results as they appear on the MVC site
:sycamores:


----------



## ISUCC

women's shot put (possibly a PR for Johnson here)

Finals
  1 McCall, Jeneva               Southern Ill            17.22m   56-06.00 
  2 Smith, Brittany              Illinois St             16.25m   53-03.75 
  3 Berry, Gwen                  Southern Ill           J16.25m   53-03.75 
*4 Johnson, Felisha             Indiana St              15.90m   52-02.00 *
  5 Sukovaty, Kelsey             Northern IA             14.86m   48-09.00 
  6 Fortney, Kim                 Southern Ill            14.75m   48-04.75 
  7 Kelly, Jelani                Missouri St             14.23m   46-08.25 
  8 Harms, Traci                 Northern IA             13.81m   45-03.75 
*9 Perigo, Tara                 Indiana St              13.49m   44-03.25 *
 10 Fuller, Megan                Wichita St              13.09m   42-11.50 
 11 Cook, Emily                  Wichita St              12.96m   42-06.25 
*12 Kahle, Kasey                 Indiana St              11.43m   37-06.00*


----------



## ISUCC

women's triple jump now completed, an event long dominated by 2010 ISU graduate Lauren Martin

Finals
  1 Love, Malaikah               Southern Ill            12.57m   41-03.00 
  2 Grant, Kimsue                Missouri St             12.14m   39-10.00 
  3 Moore, Audacia               Wichita St              11.97m   39-03.25 
  4 Johnson, Ahshane             Missouri St             11.93m   39-01.75 
  5 Bond, Jordan                 Missouri St             11.90m   39-00.50 
  6 Pardner, Cambria             Drake                   11.73m   38-06.00 
*7 Smith, Shalesa               Indiana St              11.61m   38-01.25 *


----------



## ISUCC

women's mile

Finals
  1 Nero, Tonya                  Wichita St             4:54.92  
  2 Praught, Aisha               Illinois St            4:56.12  
  3 Goldkamp, Mary               Bradley                4:57.14  
  4 Zillmer, Kristen             Illinois St            5:04.01  
*5 Malone, Allison              Indiana St             5:04.34  *
  6 McDermott, Casey             Drake                  5:04.96  
  7 Pfister, Jamie               Southern Ill           5:05.97  
  8 Thompson, Leah               Wichita St             5:06.34  
  9 Thomas, Haley                Northern IA            5:07.75  
 10 Husted, Jess                 Illinois St            5:10.37  
 11 Wilkins, Lindsey             Northern IA            5:10.65  
 12 Christensen, Kimberly        Illinois St            5:12.52  
 13 Shukla, Samantha             Wichita St             5:13.27  
 14 Lohmeier, Cassie             Bradley                5:15.49  
 15 Dole, Cammy                  Drake                  5:17.50  
*16 Prusz, Andrea                Indiana St             5:18.60  
 17 Slater, Kelsie               Indiana St             5:21.04 * 
 18 Venezia, Celia               Drake                  5:22.22  
 19 Higgins, Sarah               Bradley                5:24.13  
*20 Klem, Kacie                  Indiana St             5:24.86  *


----------



## ISUCC

men's high jump (results shortly)

Finals
*1 Clay, Major                  Indiana St               2.21m    7-03.00 *
  2 Childs, Brandon              Wichita St               2.08m    6-09.75 
  3 Leuer, Travis                Northern IA             J2.08m    6-09.75 
  4 Holl, Drew                   Illinois St              2.03m    6-08.00 
*5 Webb, Robert                 Indiana St               1.98m    6-06.00 *
  5 Jackson, Patric              Wichita St               1.98m    6-06.00 
*7 Cureton, Shayne              Indiana St              J1.98m    6-06.00 *

*Indiana State's Major Clay cleared the bar at 2.21m (7-3) to win his second-straight indoor conference title.  The jump was the 10th-best in the NCAA this season.  *Wichita State's Brandon Childs and UNI's Travis Lauer placed second and third, respectively.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Major Clay is an animal - anyone who has never seen him jump is missing something very special. As impressive as Lathan's dunk(s) are, Major Clay jumping over a bar at 7'3 is nastttyyyy!


----------



## ISUCC

plus he isn't very tall either, which makes it that much more amazing!



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Major Clay is an animal - anyone who has never seen him jump is missing something very special. As impressive as Lathan's dunk(s) are, Major Clay jumping over a bar at 7'3 is nastttyyyy!


----------



## ISUCC

men's mile

Finals
  1 Schirmer, Jeff               Southern Ill           4:12.25  
  2 Dahleen, Zach                Southern Ill           4:13.00  
  3 Fritz, Brady                 Northern IA            4:13.88  
  4 Kak, Omet                    Drake                  4:14.15  
  5 Wike, Jake                   Wichita St             4:14.93  
  6 Vandenabeele, Thibault       Northern IA            4:15.22  
  7 Austin, Brogan               Drake                  4:16.13  
*8 Betz, Dustin                 Indiana St             4:16.48  *
  9 Vosberg, Aaron               Northern IA            4:17.49  
 10 Navarro, John                Illinois St            4:17.71  
*11 Vaughan, Jeremiah            Indiana St             4:18.44 *
12 Roberts, Jon                 Illinois St            4:18.89  
 13 Heffernan, T.J.              Southern Ill           4:20.54  
 14 Regan, Steve                 Illinois St            4:21.18  
 15 Haji, Kulayifi               Southern Ill           4:22.70  
 16 Brady, Doug                  Drake                  4:25.33  
 17 Allison, Cole                Southern Ill           4:28.60  
 18 Krogmann, Ryan               Northern IA            4:29.92  
 19 Stanton, Erik                Illinois St            4:35.90  
 20 Johnson, Max                 Drake                  4:41.70


----------



## ISUCC

women's 400

Finals
  1 Sealy, Sade                  Illinois St              55.78   2 
  2 Curtis, Ari                  Drake                    55.99   2 
  3 Hamling, Beth                Drake                    56.07   2 
  4 Cameron, Sam                 Northern IA              56.11   2 
  5 McAfee, Alia                 Illinois St              56.31   1 
  6 Brungardt, Michaela          Northern IA              56.37   1 
  7 Moore, Kiara                 Wichita St               57.48   1 
* 8 Higginbottom, Shelby         Indiana St               57.77   1*


----------



## ISUCC

men's 400

Finals
  1 DeGrave, Jon                 Drake                    48.57   2 
  2 Madsen, Josh                 Northern IA              48.94   2 
  3 Norgrove, Fabian             Illinois St              49.02   2 
  4 Hartnett, Dylan              Wichita St               49.45   2 
  5 Dielschneider, Beau          Northern IA              49.66   1 
*6 Johnson, Keenan              Indiana St               49.71   1 
  7 Tuttle, Max                  Indiana St               49.80   1 *
  8 Collins, Bryan               Northern IA              49.96   1


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> men's mile
> 
> Finals
> 1 Schirmer, Jeff               Southern Ill           4:12.25
> 2 Dahleen, Zach                Southern Ill           4:13.00
> 3 Fritz, Brady                 Northern IA            4:13.88
> 4 Kak, Omet                    Drake                  4:14.15
> 5 Wike, Jake                   Wichita St             4:14.93
> 6 Vandenabeele, Thibault       Northern IA            4:15.22
> 7 Austin, Brogan               Drake                  4:16.13
> *8 Betz, Dustin                 Indiana St             4:16.48  *
> 9 Vosberg, Aaron               Northern IA            4:17.49
> 10 Navarro, John                Illinois St            4:17.71
> *11 Vaughan, Jeremiah            Indiana St             4:18.44 *




Ouch....That hurts - CC, post the full results, makes it look like Vaughn got last, their were probably what 20 guys in the mile? Thanks man


----------



## ISUCC

men's 60 meter

Finals
  1 Anderson, Carlos             Northern IA               6.75  
*2 Truitt, Daryl                Indiana St                6.78 * 
  3 Herring, Jarred              Northern IA               6.86  
  4 Johnson, Tim                 Northern IA               6.90  
  5 Adegoke, Kayode              Illinois St               6.91  
  6 Kramer, Derek                Northern IA               6.94  
  6 Wellington, Wilmot           Northern IA               6.94  
  8 Sparkman, Benjamin           Illinois St               7.05


----------



## ISUCC

I posted full results, yes that did hurt ISU, sure is a close meet though! sheesh! 



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Ouch....That hurts - CC, post the full results, makes it look like Vaughn got last, their were probably what 20 guys in the mile? Thanks man


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Oh wow so Vaughn finished 11 out of 11? That's horrible... I don't believe we are going to win this meet - it's just not looking great at the moment.


----------



## ISUCC

I changed it on page 3, looks like the men are gonna end 4th if they don't watch it. 



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Oh wow so Vaughn finished 11 out of 11? That's horrible... I don't believe we are going to win this meet - it's just not looking great at the moment.


----------



## XTreeXC

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Oh wow so Vaughn finished 11 out of 11? That's horrible... I don't believe we are going to win this meet - it's just not looking great at the moment.



Anyone have the inside poop on how the mile went down?  My understanding was that Vaughn cruised the last part of yesterday's DMR after ISU was out of it; the implication being that he could conserve energy for today's race.  Was the mile another one of those sit-n-kick championship races?  (I get that strategy, but I still hate it!)


----------



## ISUCC

men's 60 meter hurdles

Finals
  1 McKown, Todd                 Wichita St                7.89  
*2 Roberts, Michael             Indiana St                7.97  *
  3 Montgomery, Lawson           Wichita St                8.01  
  4 Henely, Chris                Northern IA               8.12  
  5 Beenken, Cory                Wichita St                8.14  
  6 Smith, Kendric               Illinois St               8.15  
*7 Swift, Greggmar              Indiana St                8.20  *
  8 Hanning, Cooper              Wichita St                8.21


----------



## ISUCC

women's 800

Finals
  1 Hosch, Holli                 Northern IA            2:08.99  
  2 Taylor, Jennifer             Wichita St             2:12.21  
*3 Michl, Leeann                Indiana St             2:13.10 * 
  4 Goldkamp, Mary               Bradley                2:13.87  
  5 McCartney, Kara              Drake                  2:14.00  
  6 Kerkman, Jilana              Illinois St            2:17.22  
  7 Thate, Nicole                Missouri St            2:17.99  
  8 LaFlora, Clarissa            Drake                  2:18.94


----------



## ISUCC

men's 800

Finals
  1 Smoody, Matthew              Illinois St            1:52.11  
  2 Stockstell, Aaron            Northern IA            1:52.33  
*3 Adams, Brad                  Indiana St             1:53.06  *
  4 Cherry, Lucas                Southern Ill           1:53.34  
  5 Lapham, Charles              Drake                  1:54.00  
  6 Jurysta, Matt                Drake                  1:54.99  
  7 Fritz, Brady                 Northern IA            1:55.59  
  8 Wike, Jake                   Wichita St             2:00.31


----------



## ISUCC

Heptathlon

Finals
  1 Slupkowski, Krzysztof        Wichita St                5266  
  2 Zerr, Jordan                 Wichita St                5235  
  3 Young, Aaron                 Wichita St                5194  
  4 Bahner, Austin               Wichita St                5122  
  5 Sidwell, Ryan                Southern Ill              5080  
  6 Boese, Tobias                Wichita St                5052  
*7 Childress, Dexter            Indiana St                4781  
  8 Webb, Robert                 Indiana St                4744  *
  9 Clark, Tyler                 Northern IA               4622  
 10 Gooris, Daniel               Northern IA               4266  
 11 Hickey, Justin               Wichita St                3976  
 12 Lindaman, Ben                Northern IA               3950


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

5k and 4 by 4 left - triple jump and shotput still haven't been scored. 

If everything holds form this is how this meet will score out. Can you say it's gonna be close? 

139 ISU
137 UNI
134 WSU
130 SIU


----------



## ISUCC

women's 200

Finals
  1 Moore, Audacia               Wichita St               24.43   2 
  2 Hallman, Samantha            Wichita St               24.83   2 
  3 Pruitt, Shamoya              Wichita St               24.98   1 
  4 McAfee, Alia                 Illinois St              25.06   2 
*5 Weatherford, Stacia          Indiana St               25.21   1* 
  6 Sealy, Sade                  Illinois St              25.23   2 
  7 Thompson, Kandise            Southern Ill             25.46   1 
  8 Harvey, Tia                  Illinois St              25.54   1


----------



## ISUCC

men's 200

Finals
  1 McKown, Todd                 Wichita St               21.72   2 
  2 DeGrave, Jon                 Drake                    21.97   2 
  3 Hartnett, Dylan              Wichita St               22.01   1  (22.005)
  4 Adegoke, Kayode              Illinois St             J22.01   1  (22.007)
  5 Wellington, Wilmot           Northern IA              22.08   2 
  6 Norgrove, Fabian             Illinois St              22.30   1 
*7 Stull, Andrew                Indiana St               22.44   1 *
  8 Deloney, Brandon             Southern Ill             22.45   2


----------



## ISUCC

that would just be CRAZY if that happened??



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> 5k and 4 by 4 left - triple jump and shotput still haven't been scored.
> 
> If everything holds form this is how this meet will score out. Can you say it's gonna be close?
> 
> 139 ISU
> 137 UNI
> 134 WSU
> 130 SIU


----------



## ISUCC

after 13 scored events

whenever did Illinois State's women's team get good??

Women - Team Rankings - 13 Events Scored
===============================================================================
    1) Wichita State              141        2) Southern Illinois          97   
    3) Illinois State              89        *4) Indiana State              47* 
    5) Northern Iowa               44        6) Drake                      39   
    7) Missouri State              35        8) Bradley                    14   

                    Men - Team Rankings - 13 Events Scored
===============================================================================
    1) Wichita State              115.50     2) Northern Iowa             107   
*3) Indiana State              100.50*     4) Southern Illinois          89   
    5) Illinois State              53        6) Drake                      39


----------



## ISUCC

men's triple jump, another ISU winner, whew!

*Ernest Rollins of Indiana State posted a 15.04m (49-04.25) effort to win the men's triple jump.* Southern Illinois' Maxim Bakana (14.96m) and Tyler Knight of Illinois State (14.85m) rounded out the top three.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

All gonna come down to the 5k - I know Esclara just got 3rd and that is good - need 3 more Sycamores in behind him and we are in good shape to win this thing.


----------



## ISUCC

UNI is so frickin' slow to post full results, it's pathetic, they should have a better system like all the other conferences do to get live results posted immediately. 



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> All gonna come down to the 5k - I know Esclara just got 3rd and that is good - need 3 more Sycamores in behind him and we are in good shape to win this thing.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> UNI is so frickin' slow to post full results, it's pathetic, they should have a better system like all the other conferences do to get live results posted immediately.



you shoulda just bought the package and watched the damn thing lol 9.99$ or sumthin I think it was


----------



## ISUCC

women's pole vault (an event that had been dominated by Kylie Hutson as everyone knows)

Cassie Craig of Wichita State was the only athlete to clear the bar at 3.92 meters to claim her first MVC pole vault title.  *Indiana State athletes Richelle Kimble and Nicole Hope took second and third place, respectively. *


----------



## treeman

no results yet?


----------



## ISUCC

no, UNI is SLOW to post actual results, it can't be that difficult! 



treeman said:


> no results yet?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

We needa know something on that race - we gotta know how the finished after Escalara, that could be the meet.


----------



## ISUCC

AND how the rest of the Triple Jump came out, come on UNI, post the results! ha! 



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We needa know something on that race - we gotta know how the finished after Escalara, that could be the meet.


----------



## ISUCC

women's 4 * 400 meter relay

UNI received a strong anchor leg from Sam Cameron and pulled away at the line for a win in the women's 4x400 relay.  Southern Illinois and *Indiana State rounded out the top three.*


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamores WIN!


----------



## ISUCC

seriously??



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Sycamores WIN!


----------



## treeman

did the men win the meet?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah game, set, match baby!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

sycamorestateofmind said:


> yeah game, set, match baby!



sweeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## ISUCC

did Wayton text you that?? If so then WOW! What a MAJOR comeback for ISU, I was convinced they were doomed for 4th again. Can't wait for results to be posted!

Folks, after about 27+ years of coaching McNichols FINALLY gets an MVC indoor title (if it's true we won!)



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yeah game, set, match baby!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

What do you mean "if" it's true.... It's true baby, it's a done deal! Sycamores won the 4 by 4 with 3 freshman on that relay team. So sick. lol


----------



## ISUCC

men's 4 * 400, still no complete results! 

*Indiana State's Max Tuttle ran a strong anchor leg to win the men's 4x400 and secure the team championship for the Sycamores (3:18.64).*  Illinois State (3:19.22) and Southern Illinois (3:21.20).

the freshman come thru for ISU!


----------



## ISUCC

results previously not available

women's pole vault
Finals
  1 Craig, Cassie                Wichita St               3.92m   12-10.25 
*2 Kimble, Richelle             Indiana St               3.77m   12-04.50 
  2 Hope, Nicole                 Indiana St               3.77m   12-04.50 *
  2 Thompson, Miracle            Southern Ill             3.77m   12-04.50 
  2 Wexter, Jenna                Northern IA              3.77m   12-04.50 
*6 Fritschi, Alicia             Indiana St              J3.77m   12-04.50 *

men's triple jump

*1 Rollins, Ernest              Indiana St              15.04m   49-04.25 *
  2 Bakana, Maxim                Southern Ill            14.96m   49-01.00 
  3 Knight, Tyler                Illinois St             14.85m   48-08.75 
  4 Karys, Dan                   Drake                   14.77m   48-05.50 
*5 Hamilton, Marcel             Indiana St              14.75m   48-04.75 *
  6 Bahner, Austin               Wichita St              14.69m   48-02.50 
  7 Palacious, Douglas           Southern Ill            14.39m   47-02.50 
*8 Jolly, Nigel                 Indiana St              14.03m   46-00.50 *

men's 5000

Finals
  1 Schirmer, Jeff               Southern Ill          14:37.12  
  2 Dunbar, Daniel               Southern Ill          14:37.22  
*3 Escalera, Albaro             Indiana St            14:39.47  
  4 Disher, Michael              Indiana St            14:44.84  *
  5 Krapf, Scott                 Illinois St           14:50.48  
*6 Padgett, Craig               Indiana St            14:52.88  *
  7 Sava, Marius                 Wichita St            14:55.58  
  8 Wrage, Brad                  Southern Ill          14:58.84  
  9 Dixon, Brian                 Southern Ill          15:00.94  
 10 Mroczynski, Matthew          Illinois St           15:04.06  
 11 Austin, Brogan               Drake                 15:06.35  
 12 Toroitich, Jackson           Wichita St            15:08.16  
 13 Egan, Brett                  Northern IA           15:10.16  
 14 Heffernan, T.J.              Southern Ill          15:12.01  
* 15 Betz, Dustin                 Indiana St            15:16.42  *

women's 4 * 400

Finals
  1 Northern Iowa  'A'                                  3:48.53   2 
     1) Brungardt, Michaela             2) Hosch, Holli                   
     3) Kindelsperger, Ellen            4) Cameron, Sam                   
  2 Southern Illinois  'A'                              3:49.84   2 
     1) Shubert, Tess                   2) Gant, Tredene                  
     3) Hill, Courtney                  4) Thompson, Kandise              
*3 Indiana State  'A'                                  3:49.93   2 
     1) Higginbottom, Shelby            2) Weatherford, Stacia            
     3) Smith, Kaci                     4) Michl, Leeann        * 

men's 4 * 400

Finals
*1 Indiana State  'A'                                  3:18.64  
     1) Adams, Brad                     2) Johnson, Keenan                
     3) Stull, Andrew                   4) Tuttle, Max            * 
  2 Illinois State  'A'                                 3:19.22  
     1) Kramer, Coty                    2) Norgrove, Fabian               
     3) Tewolde, Yosef                  4) Smoody, Matthew                
  3 Southern Illinois  'A'                              3:21.20  
     1) Deloney, Brandon                2) Kozak, Justin                  
     3) Shelton, Quincy                 4) Bankston, Jeremy               
  4 Wichita State  'A'                                  3:26.14  
     1) Lindsey, DJ                     2) Truman, Matt                   
     3) McKown, Todd                    4) Hartnett, Dylan                
  5 Drake  'A'                                          3:38.24  
     1) Wells, Ian                      2) Karys, Dan                     
     3) DeGrave, Jon                    4) Lewis, Brandon                 
 -- Northern Iowa  'A'                                      DNF  
     1) Collins, Bryan                  2) Madsen, Josh                   
     3) Dielschneider, Beau             4) Stockstell, Aaron


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Thanks for the updates all day CC - well done man! Nice to see everyone checking in on the results and taking notice!


----------



## ISUCC

no problem, wish I could have driven over for the meet, 

and finally, team results, this was one CLOSE meet folks! Remember, ISU was without Brandon Pounds and Greggmar Swift wasn't at full strength. We also had the DMR fiasco happen and a couple 800 guys fall in the prelims. 

Women - Team Rankings - 17 Events Scored
===============================================================================
    1) Wichita State              186        2) Southern Illinois         125.75
    3) Illinois State             113        *4) Indiana State              67.50*
    5) Northern Iowa               59.75     6) Drake                      51   
    7) Missouri State              44        8) Bradley                    15   

                    Men - Team Rankings - 17 Events Scored
===============================================================================
*1) Indiana State              139.50*     2) Southern Illinois         135   
    3) Wichita State              126.50     4) Northern Iowa             123   
    5) Illinois State              82        6) Drake                      48


----------



## ISUCC

a much easier way to scroll through all the results

http://www.goshockers.com//pdf8/742824.pdf


----------



## ISUCC

Andy Amey's article from the Trib Star

http://tribstar.com/sports/x1709534627/ISU-MEN-MVC-TRACK-CHAMPS


----------

